# What size DRAG's will fit 05 GTO wheel?????



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

What are the largest Drag radials that can be put on the stock GTO wheel? Discount tire told me that a 275 BF Goodrich will rub because the car squats too much on the launch, but said a 275 Nitto probably will fit because they tent to be a little smaller even though they are ratted at the same size. Is this true? Has any one done a drag on their GTO yet and what size will fit? If this is true it looks like I am leaning towards the 245 Nitto which is the factory replacement size. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

D


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

newagegoat said:


> What are the largest Drag radials that can be put on the stock GTO wheel? Discount tire told me that a 275 BF Goodrich will rub because the car squats too much on the launch, but said a 275 Nitto probably will fit because they tent to be a little smaller even though they are ratted at the same size. Is this true? Has any one done a drag on their GTO yet and what size will fit? If this is true it looks like I am leaning towards the 245 Nitto which is the factory replacement size. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> D


Yes, that is true, get the Nitto's if you want to run the tires on the street. DO NOT GET THE Mickey Thompsons if you daily drive your goat!!! (I learned the hard way!) BFG's will rub! Hope this helps... :cheers


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

So, are you running the Nitto 275's on your GTO?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

newagegoat said:


> So, are you running the Nitto 275's on your GTO?


I was, and then I burned them up. Right now I'm looking at a set of 15x8 and 15x4 Weld wheels (Draglites)!! We'll be selling them as a set for $700.00 + tires! You can run a 26x10.5x15 on the rear, and 195/75/15 ish on the front.... I'll let ya'll know asap!! :cheers


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

275 Nitto DR's fit great on the stock wheel. You don't have to do any mods to the lip of the quarter. Any other 275 tire and you will though.

I was running the Nittos without any problems.


----------



## HRJ (Mar 29, 2005)

I have a _slight_ rub on the outside of the right hand tire with my Nitto 275's on stock wheels.......no big deal, though. It's not digging into the tire at all, just barely scuffing the surface on hard launches.


----------



## newagegoat (Mar 3, 2005)

I had the bg goodrich 275's mounted last night at a local Belle Tire to see if they would work, but when me and one of the guys there pushed down hard on the suspension it was rubbing pretty bad, so I had them off and went with 245 nittos


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

*eagle 275's*

Any opinions on Eagle F1 GS-D3's 275x40x17?? Will they fit? I want as wide as possible but I get alot of rain here. I think that 255x45x17 is too tall and 265x40x17 is not tall enough. I would love to here anything that someone tried similar to this set up (ie comparable to the Eagles).


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

For real street tires, I'd stick with 245's. You can get 255's in the back, but they won't fit up front. Even 245's rub the strut up front.

Anything bigger and you are compromising the tire. It's only an 8" wheel.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I only want to go wider in the rear for better accelleration and less wheel spin. I like the staggered look with rwd.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

275/40/17 Nitto drag radials fit perfect. and look good out back. They run smaller than other 275 series tires. I've been running them for months on my car and they don't rub or scrap etc. 

So anyone thinking about getting them - go for it.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Has anyone tried 275 Nittos on an 18in rim? 

I'm wondering about 245/40/18s in the front and 275s??? in the rear . . . Would I need to go to an 8.5in rim in the front to support 245s well or will an 8in work well? How about the max width for the 18s with 275 Nittos in the rear so that no fender lip contact is made (don't want to do any fender lip rolling)?


----------

